# medicating tank



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

Do most of you longtime hobbyist pre-medicate your tank every so often? Meaning to keep away possible diseases in the tank before anything arrives. I like to be proactive instead of reactive, but I just didnt know of anyone doing so?


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

I avoid medications as much as possible. I believe in being proactive as well thats why i change water twice aweek, had ich when I first started out now with the water changes and quarantine tank been a year without any diseases.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Water changes ,regulary and of a decent volume(+33%) are how I stay proactive.Every week at least,usually more often.


----------



## SCAA (Feb 13, 2013)

Medicating your tank for no reason only makes the fish unhealthier because the water chemistry is changing.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

^^^^I learnt from some of the best


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Once you've committed to a large tank(tank size shouldn't matter) doing the right thing makes things work out better.
Since most diseases (besides those introduced by new fish and lack of quarentine tank) are water quality issues changing water is like adding proactive meds.Also medicating large tanks ,depending on med can become expensive.
Changing water is the best ,easiest thing you can do for your fish and wallet.


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

I really appreciate all the great advice----So when you say water changes, this doesnt mean constantly getting into the gravel or does it? I was told if you clean out gravel, just do half the tank so you dont lose out on the biological data in the tank. I am in the process of setting up a quarantine tank as well---anything special I should know or do for this tank? It will be a 20 gall tank--I take it that all fish that are new gets put in quarantine tank first, for how long? I do have a bully in my tank as of right now and would like to throw him in solitary confinement for a week or so..Thanks again for all the input--very appreciated!!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I have reef ready set up(built in overflows) with my filter(large sump) in basement.I never vacumm my 180(mix of sand and gravel substrate).I remove my water from first stage of sump and replace in second on a semi auto set up.I pump out stage 1 (plumbed right out to septic) and pump back in second stage from 32 gallon prep can.I preheated and de-chlorinate so as to have no stress invovled.Some days I change 64 gallons(I keep two cans of prepped tap on hand always).I average at least 50% a week on my 180.
The quarentine tank can be simply managed with a sponge filter.Actually keeping one in your DT will allow you to not have to keep QT up all the time(leads many to permanently stock the QT).If the sponge is always "active" you can fill QT raise temp properly add sponge and your good.
Some keep new fish in QT for 3 weeks.Some do use some meds in first few days to treat a myraid of issues that may not be visable.Usually just getting them used to your water and de-stressed from shipping and the LFS is all that is necessary.


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks --but you just blew my mind on what you do when you do your water change--- I have a 125 and a refugium sump below with a marineland c-530 filter as well....In laymens terms, what would you do with my tank every week. I usually put in a pump to take water directly out of tank or i have a gravel siphon I use when I want to get into the gravel below. I appreciate your knowledge but hard for me to understand what I need to do. Chemical wise i am nearly always ph 8.0-8.2, nitrite 0, ammonia 0, nitrate 20-30..water temp 78....


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

If you can prep large volume it is easier.I use rubbermaid garbage can on dolly for them so they are easily moved(all of this is in my basement ,not livingroom so I understand this may sound crazy).For your tank you say you pump water out sometimes,that's good and if your pumping to bathtub or any endless reciever even better.If you can have water preped you could be filling your fuge while removing from tank(that would be very similir to how my system works.
If you can't prep large volume but can still remove alot(to endless receiver) then you could use a hose from sink(right temp) and fill sump while draing tank.Prime is a great product for dechlorinating and specifically addresses this scenario saying that if you dechlorinate water as added to tank simply to dechlorinate for total tank value.So adding proper amount of prime to fuge and the above would work well.
I am spoiled with how I get to maintain my 180,but I have had 6' aquariums for 30 years+ and did not always have it so good.I change 32 gallons in under 4 minutes by flipping the switch for the pump in first section of sump to send water out(endless receiver) and plugging in pump I put in rubbermaid I pull up to filter.Out one side in the other,old and new water never mix till it hits the tank.
Your chemistry looks very good by the way,my 180 is packed so I keep my nitrAtes under 40,usually around 20,but if I skip 3 days or fertalise my plants they shoot up to 80 like I was clueless about it all.Those are the days I change 64+g and do it again tomorrow!


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks so much----I think I am on the right track and doing stuff properly...just want to set-up a quarantine tank


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I do not use meds thay are the last resort.


----------

